# Chevy Mylink showing on screen instead of Apple CarPlay



## PotLox (May 26, 2017)

less than week old 2017 Cruze LS and having one issue. When i connect my CarPlay, it works perfect 90% of the time. The other times, it works but the screen doesnt show as it normally does. Instead of my phone screen, its just the Chevy MyLink screen (as pictured). Now while it does this, it still works like if I have apple music playing, if I press where the pause button would be on screen, it will pause the song. 

Anyone else experienced something like this and know if theres something I can do to fix this issue before I take it to the dealership? im on ios 10.3.2 if that matters










when i take a screenshot, it shows the screen as normal










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

PotLox said:


> less than week old 2017 Cruze LS and having one issue. When i connect my CarPlay, it works perfect 90% of the time. The other times, it works but the screen doesnt show as it normally does. Instead of my phone screen, its just the Chevy MyLink screen (as pictured). Now while it does this, it still works like if I have apple music playing, if I press where the pause button would be on screen, it will pause the song.
> 
> Anyone else experienced something like this and know if theres something I can do to fix this issue before I take it to the dealership? im on ios 10.3.2 if that matters
> 
> ...


Push and hold the voice command button. It will pull up Siri on the screen. Then cancel it, and it should return to the Carplay screen. It's a small glitch.


----------



## PotLox (May 26, 2017)

EricSmit said:


> Push and hold the voice command button. It will pull up Siri on the screen. Then cancel it, and it should return to the Carplay screen. It's a small glitch.


thanks i will try this next time it does it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PotLox (May 26, 2017)

EricSmit said:


> Push and hold the voice command button. It will pull up Siri on the screen. Then cancel it, and it should return to the Carplay screen. It's a small glitch.


happened again this morning and it didn't work. screen stayed on Chevy MyLink screen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

GM needs to look into working out the issues with the MyLink. Ours on our Suburban doesn't work properly about 30% of the time. Just enough to make us mad considering the cost of the vehicle. One would thing things would work as advertised. We had it in and had an update done and now when ever you start the vehicle you get the main menu screen instead of the screen that was on when you turn the vehicle off.


----------



## meganb (Jun 14, 2020)

Did you ever find out how to fix it? Having the same issue now after taking my car to get fixed


----------



## Graemer (Jul 8, 2020)

Same problem...


----------



## CobaltBlue (Jul 17, 2020)

Just came across this thread after the same thing began happening to me (Cruze). It's been working fine 100% of the time, drove out to the beach for the morning and it was working fine, got back in my car and there it was: the MyLink screen and it would not go away. Tried the above, restarting my phone and MyLink, tried a different cable, deleted the MyLink setup on my phone and reconnecting, all to no avail.


----------



## Graemer (Jul 8, 2020)

I actually just solved this by holding down the power button + skip track forward button for about 10 seconds. This restarted MyLink and got CarPlay working. I found the solution here: 








How to Reboot Your Car's Infotainment System - Consumer Reports


Consumer Reports explains how to reboot the car infotainment system for every major brand, including Audi, Chevrolet, Ford, Honda, Tesla, Toyota, and Volkswagen. Many models have a quick (and sometimes hidden) way of getting back on track.




www.consumerreports.org


----------



## iancarter (Apr 19, 2021)

this worked! thank you!!


----------

